# Rate my painting



## DoctorT (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi!

I am trying to find out the marketability of my painting.

The following painting, titled _Instant Speed 3_, displays f(x) = (x/4)2, 0 ≤ x ≤ 16. That is, the average speed is f(x/4)2/x, which is increasing, and the time elapsed spans from 0 to 16. The painting also displays df/dx=x/8, x=8. That is, the instant speed at x=8, which is the slope of the tangent line at x=8 and which is 1. The two speed functions are displayed on the Cartesian plane.

On a scale from 1 (worst) to 10 (best), how do you rate the painting?










Thank you!

Doctor T


----------

